# KDM braucht Consolekit???

## musv

Hallo, 

im Allgemeinen Danke-Thread hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich mich im KDM immer 2x einloggen muss. Das tritt seit KDE-4.3 auf, bei 4.2 funktionierte es noch korrekt. Genauergesagt sieht das so aus:

1. KDM startet

2. Ich logg mich ein. 

3. Der Bildschirm wird schwarz, kdm startet erneut

4. Ich logg mich ein 2. Mal ein

5. Windowmanager (e16) startet. 

Dazu hab ich mal etwas nachgeforscht. Mein Logfile (var/log/messages) spuckte mir das hier aus:

 */var/log/messages wrote:*   

> Nov 11 09:09:41 faultier kdm: :0[2218]: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 0
> 
> Nov 11 09:09:41 faultier kdm: :0[2218]: Client start failed
> 
> Nov 11 09:09:41 faultier kdm: :0[2218]: Cannot close ConsoleKit session: Unable

 

Etwas Google 1, 2 zeigten mir schnell den Schuldigen: ConsoleKit. Nachdem ich das Ding jetzt ins Default-Runlevel gepackt hab, funktioniert der Login auch beim 1. Mal. 

Jetzt könnte man das Problem als erledigt ansehen. Nur hab ich was dagegen, das im Hintergrund eine Unmenge an eigentlich nicht notwendigen Daemons laufen. Was bringt mir jetzt ConsoleKit noch außer der Beseitigung des doppelten KDM-Logins? Und wie kriegt man KDM eventuell auch ohne ConsoleKit zum Laufen?

*****

Die Edith meint grad, dass ich ConsoleKit in den USE-Flags aktiviert hatte. Ich compiliers mal ohne.

Edit2: Scheint zu klappen. ConsoleKit ist deinstalliert und steht auch in der Updateliste nicht mit drin.

----------

## mv

Setze USE=-consolekit in Deiner /etc/make.conf, und dann das übliche emerge -NDu @world.

Edith - whoops, Ediths vorher nicht gesehen...

----------

## disi

Also das fand ich das kleinere Uebel... ich habe das normale Desktop Profil. Wenn ich versuche knotes zu installieren, zieht er noch mysql mit rein wobei sqlite schon drauf ist.

Ich suche derzeit nach einem Ersatz und einen geeigneten Client fuer den mpd  :Smile:  (naja, anderes Thema)

----------

## franzf

 *disi wrote:*   

> Also das fand ich das kleinere Uebel... ich habe das normale Desktop Profil. Wenn ich versuche knotes zu installieren, zieht er noch mysql mit rein wobei sqlite schon drauf ist.

 

Bei sowas auch mal in die ebuilds schauen  :Razz: 

Oder emerge -pvt genau betrachten. 

So kommst du drauf, dass eine Abhängigkeit der akonadi-server ist.

Der trägt zwei USE-Flags "mysql, sqlite".

Wenn da mysql an ist, braucht er qt-sql[mysql]. Und das braucht halt mal mysql  :Wink: 

Es sollte also helfen, für die Abhängigkeiten (oder eben global) mysql zu deaktieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich suche derzeit [...] einen geeigneten Client fuer den mpd  (naja, anderes Thema)

 

media-sound/qmpdclient

Oder Quetzalcoatl

oder media-sound/ncmpc(pp), mit konsole hast du auch ein kde-frontend  :Razz: 

----------

## 69719

Das selbe wie mv schon sagte und dazu noch ein bischen Lektüre.

----------

## Necoro

 *musv wrote:*   

> 1. KDM startet
> 
> 2. Ich logg mich ein. 
> 
> 3. Der Bildschirm wird schwarz, kdm startet erneut
> ...

 

Gegenfrage: Wenn du schon e16 benutzt ... warum denn KDM? Und nicht zB slim?

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Gegenfrage: Wenn du schon e16 benutzt ... warum denn KDM? Und nicht zB slim?

 

Ich mag die KDE-Apps, z.B.: Kate, Kile, Kopete..., hab aber auch einige GTK-Apps, die ich nicht missen möchte. Vor allem da gqview. Heißt im Klartext: Ich hab nichts gegen KDE, mir gefällt nur der Desktop nicht (zu überladen, komisches Startmenü, unnütze Taskleiste, wozu Icons auf dem Desktop?). Einzig Gnome-Only-Apps versuch ich zu vermeiden, da ich mich bisher mit Gnome überhaupt nicht anfreunden konnte.

escor:

Ja, die Lektüre hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Ich hatte da auch schon rausgefunden, dass Consolekit die Login-Sessions verwaltet und die z.B. an dbus weitergibt. Nur hab ich bisher halt keine praktische Anwendung gefunden, wo mir Consolekit irgendetwas nützen könnte.

----------

## slick

Mal interessehalber nachgeharkt ... läuft jetzt alles mit -consolekit oder gabs irgendwelche Probleme? Kannst du jetzt effektiv einen Unterschied feststellen?

----------

## musv

Läuft perfekt. KDM schmiert nicht mehr ab. Login klappt problemlos. Irgendwelche Einschränkungen konnte ich nicht bemerken.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wir hatten ja schon einige Diskussionen hier über Consolekit. Ich hab das Flag früher drin gehabt und jetzt raus genommen. kdm und gdm starteten bei mir ohne den geringsten Unterschied.

Glaube weniger, dass es an Consolekit liegt, sondern dass da irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten nicht mehr passen.

----------

## musv

Es lag daran, dass ich zwar mit Consolekit-Use-Flag compiliert hatte, aber wegen Antipathie gegenüber allen nicht notwendigen Daemons den Consolekit-Daemon nicht gestartet hatte. 

Beim Recompile ohne Consolekit waren nur kdm und xinit betroffen. Wie gesagt, geht auch ohne. Ich konnte bisher nicht rausfinden, für was jetzt Consolekit tatsächlich zuständig ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

> Es lag daran, dass ich zwar mit Consolekit-Use-Flag compiliert hatte, aber wegen Antipathie gegenüber allen nicht notwendigen Daemons den Consolekit-Daemon nicht gestartet hatte. 
> 
> Beim Recompile ohne Consolekit waren nur kdm und xinit betroffen. Wie gesagt, geht auch ohne. Ich konnte bisher nicht rausfinden, für was jetzt Consolekit tatsächlich zuständig ist.

 

Consolekit wird bei mir von automatisch von Hal gestartet, bo ich will ioder nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Consolekit wird bei mir von automatisch von Hal gestartet, bo ich will ioder nicht.

 

Dies ist aber recht neu, es wurde erst vor wenigen Tagen als Abhängigkeit gesetzt,

siehe: "/etc/init.d/hald" 

```
depend() {

        use logger acpid consolekit

        need dbus

        after coldplug dns nscd

}
```

Es gab ja aber auch jede menge Threads wo Leute Probleme mit ihrem Login-Manager hatten...,

obwohl deutlich drauf hingewiesen wurde

zb in den Messages nach dem mergen von kdm  *Quote:*   

> * You have compiled 'kdm' with consolekit support. If you want to use kdm,
> 
>  * make sure consolekit daemon is running and started at login time
> 
>  *
> ...

 

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Consolekit wird bei mir von automatisch von Hal gestartet, bo ich will ioder nicht.

 

HAL ist bei mir nicht installiert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Consolekit wird bei mir von automatisch von Hal gestartet, bo ich will ioder nicht. 
> 
> HAL ist bei mir nicht installiert.

 Und wie geht das? Ohne hal bekomme ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm und ein eingefrorenes System, wenn ich X starte.

----------

## musv

Na genauso, wie das alle gemacht haben, bevor der Einsatz von Hal so groß angespriesen wurde. Als Use-Flag ist global "-hal" eingetragen. Und in der xorg.conf hab ich ganz normal die Input-Devices und Monitorangaben drinstehen.

Beim Notebook funktioniert seit xorg-1.7 das Touchpad nicht mehr. Da muss ich noch etwas fummeln. An meinem großen Rechner hab ich hingegen überhaupt keine Probleme. Und ohne hal ist das ein Daemon und eine Fehlerquelle weniger. Hal soll sowieso mittelfristig durch Device-Kit oder udev abgelöst werden.

----------

